# Supply Chain?



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

Think ahead: I enjoyed the benefits of the good ole vacuum tubes for many years now, early days of Hi Fi then the guitar amplifier. The small signal tubes such as 12AX7 and their cousins can last many years, however, power tubes can fail sometimes, unpredictable. 
Most of my power tubes are Russian manufactured, so with a political conflict looming in Western Europe, quite possibly trade sanctions could arise, so do you have a back up of power tubes in your possession?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

JJ is not Russian plus there are Chinese tubes as well. Prices might go up again but some supply will remain.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The power tubes have also a very long life if the bias is well done at each change of tube for the amps in class AB,
Which is not always the case


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not concerned about. As already mentioned, they are not the only supplier of tubes.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Regardless of politics and supply chains, yes I have backups of every tube. I made a point of grabbing them when on sale, or used. Eventually, a stash of tubes are on hand.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Chito said:


> I'm not concerned about. As already mentioned, they are not the only supplier of tubes.



You are right,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Since we're on the subject, would it be a true statement that tubes deteriorating or failing outright is based on use (or mis-use) and not purely age?

I ask because I have a Tweed kit I built a few years ago as well as a Fender Twin, both of which I hope to keep running.

That may seem like a dumb question but do Tubes have shelf life? I presume not because people love grabbing up NOS.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Since we're on the subject, would it be a true statement that tubes deteriorating or failing outright is based on use (or mis-use) and not purely age?
> 
> I ask because I have a Tweed kit I built a few years ago as well as a Fender Twin, both of which I hope to keep running.
> 
> That may seem like a dumb question but do Tubes have shelf life? I presume not because people love grabbing up NOS.


IMO tube don't have a shelf life, they are like bulb lamp or hammer


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> IMO tube don't have a shelf life, they are like bulb lamp or hammer


Thanks. That's kind of what I figured.

My company makes automotive hoses. Those DO have a shelf life (assess / test after five years, discard after ten).


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Plastic, rubber and more have a shelf live.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I've maintained a 'tube vault' of reserves more than sufficient for all my tube amps. One benefit of travelling internationally for work, in the 90s was checking out electronic stores for NOS tubes. My gig bag had (note past tense) a complete set of backups for amps on stage (guess how I learned that lesson many years ago now -- tube fail 1st song of 1st set!) I try to get power tubes in matched quads so have a plug-in replacement always on hand. My NOS preamp stuff goes as far back as the 60s, and I have a beautiful matched pair of 50's-era Marconi Canada 6V6G (ST - coke bottle shape) that sound absolutely stellar in a 5E3.
So, IMHO no deterioration in shelf life.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Russia has enough ammunition and weaponry to go to war with the U.S. for 27 minutes.

They are serval buttons away from not having a government lol.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Since we're on the subject, would it be a true statement that tubes deteriorating or failing outright is based on use (or mis-use) and not purely age?


True


----------

